

Prelang for Python - holaboyperu

I came across an a very cool app called Prelang that pre-builds Ruby apps quickly and then you can edit them, I was wondering if there was a similar tool fro Python for Django or Pyramid.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;prelang.com&#x2F;
======
mjhea0
Try [https://github.com/pydanny/cookiecutter-
django](https://github.com/pydanny/cookiecutter-django) for Django apps

